# Tubes for 1/4" Steel



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

What size tubes do you recommend for 1/4" steel? I am planning on putting them on my Pocket Hunter, which I have in the works.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

1632 pseudo tapers with a small pouch.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Northerner said:


> 1632 pseudo tapers with a small pouch.


What Northerner said.

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

The Norseman said:


> What size tubes do you recommend for 1/4" steel? I am planning on putting them on my Pocket Hunter, which I have in the works.


2040 singles work great too.

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

The others have it covered. I shoot a lot of 1/4" and tubes. 1632 pseudo is good, I've been shooting full loops recently as well but I cut them a little long for 1/4", not bottomed out. 2040 singles and mild pseudos are awesome (also cut a touch long for less power) too.

Also keep in mind draw length. If you're shooting full butterfly you won't need as much rubber... Really long 1632 singles would do well if you're stretching them enough.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

1632 tubes are smooth.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

1632 (singles / pseudo / doubles) or 2040 (singles)


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

mattwalt said:


> 1632 (singles / pseudo / doubles) or 2040 (singles)


Agreed. 

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Actually I hadc1/3 pseudo 2040 on my wasp deltawing. Shot 6mm steel like little angry laser bees...


----------



## Mings (Jun 23, 2021)

I needed to see this post!. I've been shooting 1632 singles which I like a lot but I wouldn't mind a little more ZING. Tying up some pseudos tonight and maybe going to order some 2040. Anyone know where I can get just a meters worth? I don't want to buy bulk to find out I don't like it.. 
Cheers


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Mings said:


> I needed to see this post!. I've been shooting 1632 singles which I like a lot but I wouldn't mind a little more ZING. Tying up some pseudos tonight and maybe going to order some 2040. Anyone know where I can get just a meters worth? I don't want to buy bulk to find out I don't like it..
> Cheers


It's cheap enough so just buy the 10 meters because...
A) If you like it you will just have to order more and pay for shipping again.
B) You will eventually find a use for it.
C) You could always use it in a trade or give it away to a new shooter.


----------

